

Ask HN:Should google include tweets and retweets as part of pagerank? - ThomPete

Don't know if this has already been asked or discussed to death or whether it's a stupid question.<p>Anyone have any opinions on whether Google should or have plans to include tweets and re-tweets of url's as part of their page-rank calculation?
======
justanotherbody
If this happened google bombing would become that much easier.

I shudder to think of what 4chan would do with such power

------
jacquesm
The spam on twitter is bad enough as it is, as soon as this happens you can
expect it to go right through the roof.

~~~
ThomPete
I don't know enough about spam on twitter, but can't most spam be recognized
by how many people are being followed and how many followers they have? But as
I said I don't know enough about it

------
bombs
Do you mean basing a PageRank not based on Twitter's PageRank, but on the
users' popularity or influence?

